# Daikoku 9th Feb Meet Pics



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

Well I might as well start it, sorry for the quality im in the process of quick editing so i used the windows resizer (shame on me) anyways here it is

Nur Spec?









IT IS!









a few 34's









three of the hyrev

























and of course there was some other cars

















and 4 Hyrev


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

Great pics, love the NUR!!

Are they Nismo Wheels on the grey 32?


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

ur talking about the white wheels on the 32? yes it is lm gt4's. and they work great!


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

is that your car in question then!!

they look great!!

Do you know where to get them and roughly how much, im quite interested!


----------



## Ent (Sep 30, 2002)

yUkz2daIZZO said:


> and 4 Hyrev


some people just cant park innit    

vvvvvvvveeeeeerrrrryyyyyyyy nice indeed.....now....just out of interest, how many cars normally turn up in these meets? 200-300??

Ent


----------



## Izzy (Sep 21, 2004)

Very nice indeed....  Need to polish mine, me thinks...  

Just noticed though, the Nur has got Nurburgring circuit graphics in the windows... All part of the image, or has the owner been to Germany I wonder....? When I was at the 'Ring last year (with my old Impreza) a bunch of Japanese guys & girls were over doing some kind of filming to go with Imprezas, & I got interviewed


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Great pictures Yukio!

Do you have any more of the Nur's airbox? Looks carbon? Interesting...

Izzy...you can pick up the Nordschleife sticker in any Autobacs in the country. You see them on a lot of cars. I guess most people don't realize the purpose of the stiker is to show that you have driven your car on the 'ring.... they probably think Gran Turismo 4 qualifies


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

*Some of mine*

Here are some pics I took. It was a nice time.
No hassle from the law, laid back, and nuttin 
but car talk goin on! What a total guy event!
Tony's beast









original GTR-perhaps I should trade him for mine?









look at the rear diffuser for this r32-nice









a few cars that rolled out there with us









not a GTR-but nice CF on this 350Z, a lot of CF on this beast









Nicely done R34 V Spec II, all NISMO'ed out!!









BB 34 V Spec II with the classic LM BBS









R32 with cold air for the oil cooler and intakes-real clean
also is pushing 600 HP-very impressive and sleeper look









love the black R34 wheels on this Prince R34 V Spec II









another 600 hp club member, as well as a 320 km/h member









of course, I had to put in my car :smokin: 
glad I got the Volk GT-7's, sold the BBS LM 18X10's for these









wide is better? This car has has a big hips=big grip for the 19X12.5 rims
Tony's on the rt., mine on the lt. Can you spot the difference in the Arses?









That is all from me, for now.
I really hope you enjoy my small contribution. 1st time taking pics at
night, messing around with shutter speeds.
DCD or anyone esle- how can I improve my shots? I actually used a 
tri-pod, unlike Yukio and his trusty Asahi beer bottle make shift tri-pod


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Pictures look great. Great light, clean exposures, sharp images, great subjects...nothing to improve here.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

DCD, i think this is the R34 you wanted to see. It is not an air box, just a cover. None the less, still a bad little boy!!









I hope they dont have many cameras around here that take photos
of the rear plate, or we are screwed!! Front plate is good to go!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

cool, thanks for that. It looked like an airbox from the other angle.

Are the plate mounts you guys use the spring types or the regular ones that you have to adjust by hand? Can't seem to find the springy ones any more...


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Some of the best collections of cars I have seen :smokin:


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

OMFG! Pics are absolutely superb!!!  

The meet looks like it was great and ALL those Skylines are incredible!

(Quick question: how do you make the lights appear to have a cool star shape? Something to do with the exposure?)


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

yea and the aperture you use. its harder trying not to get the starburst effect than it is with.


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

Luffy said:


> is that your car in question then!!
> 
> they look great!!
> 
> Do you know where to get them and roughly how much, im quite interested!


from autobacs i saw it for about 300,000 yen with set of tires.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

i think you get a free sticker or a free R32 too with that purchase!!


----------



## Todster72 (Jan 24, 2005)

awesome pics - my mouth is watering !!! I want an R34 soooooooooo bad !

props on da rydez guys and gals !!!

Peace
Todster


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Good pics!

Whats with the numberplates that tilt? is it a cheeky way of avoiding the police?


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

Superb pics there, thanks for sharing !

The White R34 VSpec 2 Nur with the white wheels is lush. 

I think the idea of those tilting plates is indeed to avoid being caught on speed camera is it not ? Once you reach a certain speed the wind force allows the plate to tilt a little by a swivel manouvere on the bracket. Like a spring mechanism  

Seen them for sale on yahoo japan. 

Michael


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

yes ur right, but it doesnt have a spring its just a normal swivel with a screw on it.


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

i posted more pics at www.hipertekspeed.com on the snaps section


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great job with the pics, guys. Thanx penty. Do you happen to know when the next meet date will be?

Cya O!


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

Would anyone know what kind of Mags wheels is on the R33 Blue LM GTR?

Would really like to get it for my skyline.

Thanks


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

those are mine. They are 15X7.5 American racing wheels.
No, they are Volk GT-7's, 18X10.


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

Thanks mate.

They look bloody awesome on your car..


----------

